# Photo Tourney: Glass



## Jet

The subject this time around will be "Glass"--try and make it more about glass itself instead of merely shooting through glass, if you get my gist. 

A tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.

Mine for now:

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/IMG_6225-2.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine for now:





Neat topic btw & fast upload.


----------



## MBGraphics

Does this count?
http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/480336237_z7uF8-L.jpg


----------



## Jet

Hmm--do you have anything else?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nice theme! 






http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs45/f/2009/056/1/a/Greenish_Glow_by_jordannb.jpg


----------



## luckyedboy66

vroom_skies said:


> Mine for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat topic btw & fast upload.



does this remind anyone of the laser death hallway in the first resident evil movie?


----------



## luckyedboy66

this is my first ever CF photo contest entry. As you can see, there is plenty of glass, but if you dont think it fits the guidelines, you can DQ it.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g199/luckyedboy66/102_0882.jpg

EDIT: i withdrew my photo, but i left the link inc ase you change your mind.


----------



## speedyink

Mine

http://fc35.deviantart.com/fs23/i/2007/329/7/0/Coke_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Connor.S

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p347/Waaarm/0224091114.jpg?t=1235550201


----------



## Kornowski

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/c97b1a18.jpg


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Mine
> 
> http://fc64.deviantart.com/fs30/i/2008/064/0/b/Another_Building_by_speedyink.jpg



ooh..speedy, thanks for reminding me I had those pictures 

Mine:


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> ooh..speedy, thanks for reminding me I had those pictures
> 
> Mine:



Nice! I wish I could get the city more... the nearest big city to me is Detroit and the only cool building there is the Renaissance Center... and that's the 3rd most dangerous city in the US. Of course there's Flint, I suppose (nothing very artistic there)... the most dangerous city in the US where people steal hundreds of manhole covers just to sell for scrap metal.  Grand Rapids is awesome, but I next to never go over there.


----------



## Respital

Mine:




http://g.imageshack.us/img26/fscn0494.jpg/1/

Hopefully it's better then the first.


----------



## Irishwhistle

One more!


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> ooh..speedy, thanks for reminding me I had those pictures



  Way to out do me


----------



## vroom_skies

speedyink said:


> Way to out do me



Welcome to the club


----------



## Irishwhistle

c'mon somebody, Just one more!


----------



## Calibretto

Does sand count? Because it's used to make glass.....


----------



## Irishwhistle

Calibretto said:


> Does sand count? Because it's used to make glass.....



 There's glass in every picture, you just can't see it.


----------



## Jet

I hate to be picky guys, so tell me if I'm being unreasonable. 

Kornowski, Luckyedboy66, and Irishwhistle--could you pick something more around the topic of glass?

This is what I'm looking for: that the main object of the picture would be glass, rather than an object on the glass.

Kornowski--I really like the picture, but it focuses more on the window, water drops, and silouettes instead of the properties of glass--ie, you can't see the glass itself.
Luckyedboy66--while the picture does have glass in it, the focus is more on the metal architectural structure instead of the glass itself. 
Irishwhistle--Again, this would be a great "window" topic shot, rather than glass--you can't see the glass itself. 

Maybe I should have done the topic as glass objects? I really should have defined it better than I did...I was sort of hoping that my picture choice would make sense, but I didn't--if you cry unjust, I'm not going to complain, but it kinda got off what I had imagined. If we went with glass objects, most of the pictures would have to be redone.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> I hate to be picky guys, so tell me if I'm being unreasonable.
> 
> Kornowski, Luckyedboy66, and Irishwhistle--could you pick something more around the topic of glass?
> 
> This is what I'm looking for: that the main object of the picture would be glass, rather than an object on the glass.
> 
> Kornowski--I really like the picture, but it focuses more on the window, water drops, and silouettes instead of the properties of glass--ie, you can't see the glass itself.
> Luckyedboy66--while the picture does have glass in it, the focus is more on the metal architectural structure instead of the glass itself.
> Irishwhistle--Again, this would be a great "window" topic shot, rather than glass--you can't see the glass itself.
> 
> Maybe I should have done the topic as glass objects? I really should have defined it better than I did...I was sort of hoping that my picture choice would make sense, but I didn't--if you cry unjust, I'm not going to complain, but it kinda got off what I had imagined. If we went with glass objects, most of the pictures would have to be redone.



OK, I've got something new coming up soon...


----------



## Irishwhistle

OK Jet, edited in a new one in my original post.


----------



## 4NGU$

Changed  


http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_3298f.jpg


----------



## iurytx

speedyink said:


> Mine
> 
> http://fc64.deviantart.com/fs30/i/2008/064/0/b/Another_Building_by_speedyink.jpg



wow first time i see speedy post a picture without a bong


----------



## luckyedboy66

Jet said:


> I hate to be picky guys, so tell me if I'm being unreasonable.
> 
> Kornowski, Luckyedboy66, and Irishwhistle--could you pick something more around the topic of glass?
> 
> This is what I'm looking for: that the main object of the picture would be glass, rather than an object on the glass.
> 
> Luckyedboy66--while the picture does have glass in it, the focus is more on the metal architectural structure instead of the glass itself.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have done the topic as glass objects? I really should have defined it better than I did...I was sort of hoping that my picture choice would make sense, but I didn't--if you cry unjust, I'm not going to complain, but it kinda got off what I had imagined. If we went with glass objects, most of the pictures would have to be redone.



sorry, thats all i have on this topic. oh well, maybe next time. ill take the pic down and withdraw my entry.
EDIT: you had a good topic idea, and i thought you explained it pretty well. as for my submission, that was the only thing i had, and i thought it looked cool. as i said when i first submitted it, i wasnt sure if it met the criteria, so im not mad.


----------



## Jet

1 Jet
2 Vroom_Skies
3 MBGraphics
4 IrishWhistle
5 Speedyink -- Do you have a glass object?
6 Connor.S
7 Kornowski -- Do you have a glass object?
8 Ben -- Do you have a glass object?
9 Respital
10 ANGU$ -- Can you switch to your glass object?
11....

As ANGUS$ has noted that he has a glass object...do Ben and Speedyink (and Kornowski) have a glass object? Sorry I'm so disorganized--this is my first photo tourney .


----------



## Kornowski

Sure, changed my image. Don't know if it's any better?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Sure, changed my image. Don't know if it's any better?



I'm not Jet, but I'm pretty sure that fits.


----------



## speedyink

Changed mine too.


----------



## 4NGU$

no problem jet

i will do it right after my tea  


All changed for you jet


----------



## Jet

Ben?


----------



## vroom_skies

4NGU$ said:


> Changed
> 
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_3298f.jpg



Nice shot man


----------



## Ben

give me a few...I'll have a new shot up soon.

EDIT: this work?


----------



## Jet

Sure, once I figured out what it was. Nice shot!


----------



## Jet

I think we should do 11 people or x days, whichever comes first. Probably 3 days is a good medium--which means I'll post the thread up tonight at 10pmish.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'd just post it up when ever.
People have had plenty of time to get the entry's in, the excuse, "I didn't know where to submit" doesn't really hold validity anymore lol.


----------

